# Did y'all ride on Saturday?



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Holy mother of God, we had beautiful riding weather on Saturday: perfect blue skies and no wind. I left for Thousand Oaks at about 6:45 a.m. with arm warmers and leg warmers. The leg warmers were gone by about 8:15 and the arm warmers were gone by 9:00. There's nothing like a perfect 83 degree day in mid-December. Traffic was light and motorists seemed especially cooperative. To top things off, my daughter's soccer team won its final game of the year, finishing 10-2-1. Was anyone else happy to be alive out there yesterday?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*You can count me in!!!*



mickey-mac said:


> Holy mother of God, we had beautiful riding weather on Saturday: perfect blue skies and no wind. I left for Thousand Oaks at about 6:45 a.m. with arm warmers and leg warmers. The leg warmers were gone by about 8:15 and the arm warmers were gone by 9:00. There's nothing like a perfect 83 degree day in mid-December. Traffic was light and motorists seemed especially cooperative. To top things off, my daughter's soccer team won its final game of the year, finishing 10-2-1. Was anyone else happy to be alive out there yesterday?


I couldn't decide if I wanted to go north to Malibu or south toward Redondo. So I did both. Started out from home in Brentwood and headed north to Malibu. Got to Malibu Canyon, kicked it at the park for a little bit, then headed back home. Had a great pace going: 22-25 steady from Malibu Cnyn to West Channel. Was about to head home to Brentwood via West Channel but couldn't fathom going back inside. So I moved off PCH, got onto the strand, and rode to the bridge at Playa Del Rey. I had stopped at Fisherman's Village to get water, gatorade and a granola bar. Kicked it at the bridge for a good 30 minutes or so, drinking and eating. That is hands-down my favortite place to stop on a bike ride. Finally, I headed home. Some dweeb was pissing me off; running red lights, drafting me, etc. We ended up racing a little through Venice and I never saw him again. After that, I took it pretty easy for the rest of the way home. 48 miles total.

Drivers were totally cool. Most the other cyclists, like the loser I described above, were flat-out annoying.

Man, it was f**king beautiful out there. I love having a tan in December.

Congrats on your daughter's soccer win.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> ...Some dweeb was pissing me off; running red lights, drafting me, etc. We ended up racing a little through Venice and I never saw him again. After that, I took it pretty easy for the rest of the way home. 48 miles total....


Wonder if it's the same dweeb I saw on that route. 

He barreled through those streets in the Marina where the path meanders through the parking lot before you get to Fiji St. He almost caused an accident. He didn't stop at the two street crossings in the Marina lot and a car slammed on it's brake to not hit him. The driver yelled at him and he in returned yelled back "Pedestrian rights [email protected]#hole!". I was stopped behind him and yelled out "Yeah, but you ain't a pedestrian on that bike foo!"

Dweeb aside, yes that bridge is one of the best places to take rest and headback north. I love the feeling of riding down the Balona Creek towards that bridge. Fun to see the UCLA rowing crew train there.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Amazing day*

I started in Brentwood to do the Marina loop to the bridge, nice quick ride. When I got to the bridge I just kept going all the way to PV before turning around. 52 miles total and I never wanted to stop. 

I have a sharp tanline on both arms at my jersey line. It's mid-December! Gotta love it.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Hawkmoon said:


> I started in Brentwood to do the Marina loop to the bridge, nice quick ride. When I got to the bridge I just kept going all the way to PV before turning around. 52 miles total and I never wanted to stop.
> 
> I have a sharp tanline on both arms at my jersey line. It's mid-December! Gotta love it.


I dig riding on under the LAX flight take-off path. It's an awesome sight seeing the huge jumbo jets soar away as I head south towards PV.

I think the Malibu to PV ride on that path is one of best parts of living on the west side.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*No, arrgh.*

The cold that I felt lingering in my system reared its head, Friday night. I spent most of the weekend lying low, achy, and congested. We did check out the track cycling World Cup Saturday night.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> Wonder if it's the same dweeb I saw on that route.


What time were you down there?




meat tooth paste said:


> I dig riding on under the LAX flight take-off path. It's an awesome sight seeing the huge jumbo jets soar away as I head south towards PV.


Yup. I love being all intense while I'm riding and then just looking up at the belly of the jet. That stretch between Playa Del Rey and Manhattan Beach is awesome, especially compared to the strand through Venice and SM.




Hawkmoon said:


> I started in Brentwood to do the Marina loop to the bridge, nice quick ride. When I got to the bridge I just kept going all the way to PV before turning around. 52 miles total and I never wanted to stop.


Same here. Thought I'd have a nice jaunt up to Malibu Cyn and back. But by the time I hit West Channel I simply hadn't had enough and could not stand to head back home.


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

*Ran a 10K Instead*

[Hi Folks, Did any of you see some running activity Sat Morning through Venice boardwalk across on Ocean Park and Albert Kinney...in Venice. If so you might have seen me jamming away at the Venice Marina 10K at 8:AM. It was very warm for a December race and I survived with a PR 49:17.
Then on Sunday I did a recovery bike ride from my house in Torrance, to Riviera Village in Redondo Pier up to the Manhattan Pier and back home.
I envy you bike riders on Sat. though. What a glorious day for cycling.
Later 5KBob


----------

